# Where oh where can they be?



## SoapyScrubs (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been looking for craft shows but noone around dhere (Houston) knows what I am talking about. I tried the chamber of commerence. They had information for shows and fairs but not  crafts related. I don't want to sell anyting I ust want to go to one to see what they are like. I tried google but no luck for my county. Any pointerrs? Thanks in advance.I apologize for all the questions.


----------



## malia (Oct 10, 2008)

*Craft Shows*

I'm one of the new people at this. I have no clue where to start selling my things. Last week I placed an ad on Craigs List under Arts & Crafts and Events. It worked! I'm booked for every Saturday in  November and first Saturday in December. There were responses for events after the holidays going into spring. If you are still looking, give that a try.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 9, 2008)

I've done craigslist with no luck a nd houston grape vine. But maybe that was because it wasn't in"season" I shall try this again.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a magazine called *Where it's at* and it has chronological listings of shows in Texas as well as other near-by states. I would suggest going to their website & seeing if you can p/u a magazine in your area. If not I sell them at my shop, they are $6.00ea. I have 6 Holiday editions left if you need one. They don't put a Jan or Feb mag out.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 9, 2008)

Try calling your local chapter of civic groups.  For example the Red Cross, Business Professional Women's (BPW), Art Group, etc.  

They have to do some sort of fundraising and perhaps they host a show.


----------



## malia (Nov 9, 2008)

This is something I  found  this out the other day.. Most hospitals have winter craft fairs.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 23, 2008)

I found some in the green sheet. I will look into that magazine. Is it a yearly planner or seasonal?  Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive been looking for shows in Houston too and all I have found is that a few churches and schools have an annual fair...nothing too big. But farmers markets also like vendors that sell homemade products. Search houston farmers market and youll see a list of a few that are open atleast once a week


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 30, 2009)

There were only a couple of soap vendors at the Antique Weekend around Round Top this past weekend,  & there's still plenty of vendor space available.  Here's a link with some great info:
http://www.antiqueweekend.com/indexmain.html


----------



## rszuba (Mar 31, 2009)

festivalnet.com

eventlister.com

http://artsandcrafts.about.com/od/artic ... 719a04.htm


----------



## honor435 (Apr 8, 2009)

malia
booked for shows at your house?


----------

